# Looking for people to show me how its done



## shoalwader (Sep 24, 2013)

I have what i like to think is a nice flats boat with great rigging for night fishing and flounder gigging. recently I have been having success night fishing at the san luis pass with generator and stage lights with trout and reds but cannot figure out how to get on the fish during the day nor where to go to gig or really how to do it from the boat. I am willing to pay gas and all to have you and a friend come a long on my boat and show me the ways, assuming you (and a friend) seem like nice enough people after the initial trip i would be glad to have you back on in the future. Located in freeport texas generally fish west bay or christmas with varying luck. feel free to pm me if you can put us on the fish.
thanks in advance!
Lee. 
pics of boat and lights


http://imgur.com/all


----------

